# Need name suggestions for beautiful paint gelding! :)



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!  
I just bought this beautiful paint gelding and his current name is Painter, which I'm not totally convinced of.  I would love some barn name suggestions for him! He has a blue eye and is a total sweetheart! He is only 14.2 hands, so pretty small. He is pretty laid back and great with kids/beginners and is a gymkhana/trail horsey. 
The names I have thought of are:
Lil' Jo (Joey)
Dallas
Blue
Bo
Dusty
etc... 
I like simple, western names but all will be considered! Thanks!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I like Clint for him.


----------



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

Puzzle.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Jigsaw?

Going off of Gotta's idea.


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Any more western sounding names?? Thanks! I like CLint!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Duke (as in the Duke John Wayne)
Tex
Pal
Mesa
Jesse James
Waco


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

I really like Duke, but that sounds like a big horses nam and he is pretty small lol! Any other ideas???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Maverick
Swagger
Stetson


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I like Clint and Dallas. Also, Durango, Rocky, Stonewall, Jackson, Wrangler, Levi, Wyatt, Rebel, Rowdy.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lil Jo is cute or Lil John.
There's Chico, Shiloh, Wyatt, and Ace.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Such a flashy guy, looks like a "Joker"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Mighty Joe (Joey)
Johnny Cash (Dollar)
Hawk


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm strange, and I know this, but I immediately thought Charisma when i saw him! And that shortened to Charlie. 
He looks like one of those good looking but smaller guys women will count out for for tall bo hunk, then turn back when the little guy is smart and charismatic AnD pretty!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is so pretty!!! I think he looks like a Joey.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

He looks like a Charlie to me


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

When I read that he had one blue eye, I immediately thought "Blue"' then saw that it was on your list. I think it's really cute!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Picasso
Moneigh (a play on Monet)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

How about, Dakota, Cheyenne, Bronson, Cimarron, Ruger.

Very cute little lad you have there.

Lizzie


----------



## kimijo (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  I like Charlie, Joey, and blue I think! But I think I might stick with lil Jo and call him Joey! Especially since my middle name is Jo! Thanks!!!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Little Duke 
Conchise


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Banjo
Tucker
Lariat
Pistol
Roy

I really liked Charlie though. It just seems...him.


----------



## texenstar (Jul 19, 2013)

I like Tex.

But some others.

Kirus
Xanadu
Zippy
Zeek

I like 'Z' names 

Good Luck


----------

